# DC - Annapolis area Chartering?



## BStang (Feb 13, 2003)

I recently moved to DC and am looking for a good bareboat charter company as well as any organization that will rent daysailors. Any suggestions within a three hour drive?


----------



## Eva (Feb 27, 2001)

I did a bareboat charter last year with Sailing Emporium (based in Rock Hall, on Maryland''s Eastern Shore). They have a website, so you can check out their boat inventory. They seem to specialize in Sabres, and we found our experience with them for a long-weekend charter to be first-rate. Their marina is excellent, so it''s a nice place to start and end a sail. Also, of the "majors," Sunsail has a base in Annapolis, though I have no personal experience of them.

As for day-sails, my bro-in-law joined J-Port (also in Annapolis) which -- for an annual fee -- gives him access to a large fleet of J-boats. The fee varies with the type of access you seek -- weekdays, weekends, overnights. The fleet includes small daysailors as well as cruising boats.


----------

